# New: My Baby Boy



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

i decided to start my other thread over since a little squabble started in my other


UP CLOSE AND PERSONAL








JUST POPPIN IN








HE SAYS," I Stand For You".









i love these. i will have more updated when i can ;D


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

here are some more

PEEKABOO!










OH A STRING!









SUPER RATTY!










thanks


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

this was during his eating time























hope you enjoyed all the pics i took and shared ;D


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

aww cute..................again


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

haha i like the "again" part ;D


----------



## sabricent (Mar 24, 2009)

What a cutie. Wanna kiss that sweetheart!


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

haha. i love him to death ;D


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

;Dhaha ;D


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

me_rat_lover, dont stress about everything thats going on. hopefully it will soon stop and you can be a resposible owner :-*


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

Gizzmo_2m said:


> me_rat_lover, dont stress about everything thats going on. hopefully it will soon stop and you can be a resposible owner :-*



thanks your realy helpfull umm how many rats do you have dont you onily have 1???


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

my_ratters said:


> Gizzmo_2m said:
> 
> 
> > me_rat_lover, dont stress about everything thats going on. hopefully it will soon stop and you can be a resposible owner :-*
> ...


Oh so now you make another account :


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

ya i do. my sister should be getting one soon. we are on a tight budget


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

> Oh so now you make another account  :


I just realised that lol.


----------



## sabricent (Mar 24, 2009)

Post more whisker pics.... I'm in love with the curls!!!


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

ok you got it. ill get more pics later when he is awake. i dont want to wake up his _beauty sleep_. LOL


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

ok i just got some recent pics. First i gave him some morning cheerios. then he started grooming me. after he kinda ran around for awhile. Enjoy



















After he ate he started grooming me 









Then he ran around



















Thanks for looking at my thread and pics ;D


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

eww he is so cute it never gets old


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

morning cheerios wat are those?? just wondering.... and wat kind of rat food do you use?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

my_ratters said:


> morning cheerios wat are those??


Normal cheerios that were fed in the morning...


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> my_ratters said:
> 
> 
> > morning cheerios wat are those??
> ...



thanks


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

yup, just cheerios that he ate in the morning. Thank you for telling me he is cute. i love him to death!!  ;D


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

he is adorable, hes tiny  how old is he?


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

he is now about 3-4 months old. born 1/19/09


----------

